# Cave run



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Has anyone been down to cave lately? Thinking about heading down Monday or Tuesday this week. I normally only make it down in the spring a few times and haven't been out in awhile down there.
Need a break from CC, went to west branch a few weeks ago and got spoiled. Went out Friday to CC and ran into a lot of other guys fishing the same spots and wouldn't mind more time away on another body of water. Raised 2 and caught a 36" Friday but I ran the whole lake pretty much for that.


----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm considering going down. I fish with Lance Seasor, one of Tony's guides. I may end up doing St. Clair a few times instead. I have not heard recent reports.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Spent Saturday on Cave fishing the Cave Run Pro Shop tournament. Tough day with bright sun, no clouds and mid-80s. The wind helped with the heat some but blew us off some spots. 

Between 30-35 boats (teams) and only 4 fish "weighed in"...CPR. First was two fish (40", 39"). Second was a tie...37" I think. Couple other fish caught, one that got out of the net. I had one hit off the beach. Saw a big swirl, cast past it and a fish hit it on the retrieve. More like a swipe. Never grabbed it. 

The grass is starting to die in the backs of the coves and the fish have moved out into open water. Baitfish are deep...25'+. The A.C.E. is drawing the lake down to winter pool. Down about 1' so far but they expect it to be at 724' (down 6') by Nov 1. With all this rain they will need to pull more faster to make that date. So heed the buoys and markers. If you fish Leatherwood be aware that there is a huge tree right between a set of red/green buoys entering the cove. Visible when at winter pool but still under water right now. Stay to one side or the other, not in the middle.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks for the info muskyfan I plan on hitting CC tomorrow and see what happens and let that guide me for Tuesday. Doesn't sound like much is going on down there right now either. Hopefully with the recent weather and rain it will get things moving a bit more. If I can't get a pattern figured out by the morning will probably just push off from shore and try rubber for the second part of the day.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

burnsj5 said:


> Doesn't sound like much is going on down there right now either. Hopefully with the recent weather and rain it will get things moving a bit more.


Lots of rain predicted through Thursday @ Cave Run, etc.. Was set to fish the New River in VA tomorrow but canceled for torrential rains.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Cave has had an off year. There have been times of great catches but for the most part its been quiet. Even the shop owners and some guides have said that. There was about two weeks in Sept that the fish seemed on fire. Maybe this rain will wake them up. Water temps were still in the mid-70s. Heat has been hanging around for a while. It was 86 degs on Saturday with no clouds. Looks to be cooling off after nate comes thru...

I'd be going to Cave if I had the chance. Probably be a while before I get back down there. So much to learn about that lake.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Tough day at CC, perfect muskie weather but the fish didn't want to cooperate, raised 4 and had 2 hits but didn't get hooks in either (one was too small to get hooks anyways). Had the first hit in the morning and nothing for the next 8 hours all the rest of the action came in the evening. 
Anyone notice fish at CC don't ever seem to like to hit in the 8? I can think of only a few fish this whole season hitting in the 8 they seem to turn off as soon as they see the boat, going deep seems to keep them interested but never want to seal the deal.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

burnsj5 said:


> Tough day at CC, perfect muskie weather but the fish didn't want to cooperate, raised 4 and had 2 hits but didn't get hooks in either (one was too small to get hooks anyways). Had the first hit in the morning and nothing for the next 8 hours all the rest of the action came in the evening.
> Anyone notice fish at CC don't ever seem to like to hit in the 8? I can think of only a few fish this whole season hitting in the 8 they seem to turn off as soon as they see the boat, going deep seems to keep them interested but never want to seal the deal.


I've been musky fishing CC for 9 years and have only had one ski on the 8. Had a couple of swipes but only one 44" taker. They are definitely boat shy.


----------



## yakfishlmr (Aug 9, 2012)

Fished Cave Run on Sunday in the Rain. Caught (1) 40" and raised 7. One small fished jumped at the Jackpot but missed the bait and another taking a swipe on a figure 8 but didn't get any hooks in them. Fished topwater ( jackpot, unknown brand double prop bait) throughout the day which resulted in the catch and 3 of the follows. We were targeting weeds in and around the main lake areas. We didn't go down licking or Beaver creek. We saw most of the fish in the bays in the areas just in front of the weed beds, boat sitting in 10 feet casting towards 5 feet. Big Cave, Ramey and scott creek we had follows on inline spinners and soft swimbaits. Didn't see anything on the flats but did see fish in front of the boat ramp at Zilpo campground and the first beach area closest to the Zilpo ramp.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

yakfishlmr said:


> Fished Cave Run on Sunday in the Rain. Caught (1) 40" and raised 7. One small fished jumped at the Jackpot but missed the bait and another taking a swipe on a figure 8 but didn't get any hooks in them. Fished topwater ( jackpot, unknown brand double prop bait) throughout the day which resulted in the catch and 3 of the follows. We were targeting weeds in and around the main lake areas. We didn't go down licking or Beaver creek. We saw most of the fish in the bays in the areas just in front of the weed beds, boat sitting in 10 feet casting towards 5 feet. Big Cave, Ramey and scott creek we had follows on inline spinners and soft swimbaits. Didn't see anything on the flats but did see fish in front of the boat ramp at Zilpo campground and the first beach area closest to the Zilpo ramp.


Thanks for the detailed report, wishing I would have made the trip instead of just staying at CC.


----------



## yakfishlmr (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

I agree. Fish were moving sunday. It's not fair having a helix 10 mega. Makes it a lot easier to fish more productively. Nice fish and hold yak.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm fishing sunday. 50" or bust. Going to drive around till I find the biggest fish on SI.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

It was a bust today. 36 & 38 and raised 4 more. No pics due to not having time to edit my footage.


----------



## yakfishlmr (Aug 9, 2012)

That is not a bust, 2 in boat and raise 4 is a good day!


----------

